# Saw Chain Question . . .



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

@woodtickgreg and anyone else who might have done this . . . .

I run a .58 gauge bar on my Husky 346XP and no one carries that gauge saw chain locally. I'm going to order another roll of chain this week but I have sharpened my last loop to its end. Can I run some .50 gauge in it in a pinch tomorrow? I have a bar that's on it's last legs too so I don't care if the bar gets scored because the narrower drives will allow the links to dig in. I just have never done it before so I don't know what to expect. I'm going to try it but I thought I better ask first. My back doesn't want to lug that 372 around hell's half creation tomorrow and I'm not sure it can . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2015)

In a pinch you would probably be ok, but as you know it will wear the bar and the clutch sprocket too. But for some limited use you should be ok. Worst case scenario is new chain, bar, sprocket. But if the bar is worn then the sprocket probably is too. That saw should use a rim sprocket and the are pretty cheap anyway.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 20, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> and the clutch sprocket too


Just curious... how so? I've only seen sprockets sold by pitch, not gauge. I use the same rim sprocket for my .058 3/8 chain on my 28" bar and my .063 3/8 chain on my 36" bar. Or does it have something to do with the digging in to the bar in that situation that would cause more stress on the sprocket? 

FWIW, I'm not questioning you... just checking, since I use two different chain gauges on mine.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a spare sprocket - thanks for your quick reply Greg puts my mind at ease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2015)

Jonathan, the sprocket I am talking about is the clutch sprocket, there are 2 different types. One is welded to the clutch drum and is just a spur type of sprocket. Rim sprockets are easy to change as they just ride on splines on the clutch drum. They are sized by pitch and width. Running the wrong size of anything will accelerate wear on all of the parts. It's always a good idea to keep things matched for better performance and durability.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

Jon, what Greg was saying is because my .50 gauge chain will have some side travel (sloppiness) in the .58 gauge channel it is naturally going to "wobble" in the sprocket whereas if the gauge were correct, the sprocket would not see that wobble and sloppiness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

Oops we posted at the same time -please correct my explanation if it is wrong Greg.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2015)

Nope, you where spot on! LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

